
Why Workplace Breaks Are Needed - amymhaddad
https://amymhaddad.com/why-workplace-breaks-are-needed-e0de7c49968b
======
wu-ikkyu
As I've grown from a junior to senior dev, I've found that the "harder" I
work, the worse I work. There is definitely a balance to be struck (YMMV) but
as I've decreased the number of "butt in seat" hours my productivity and
quality of work has increased greatly.

I have friends in other professions which think I'm lazy because I take far
more "breaks" than them, however both me and my employer know I am still
performing at a high level.

It seems like the difference between trying to force a solution, and letting
it come to you. The latter being the most effective, in my experience.

